# Mighty Mouse won't scroll up!



## sgould (Aug 30, 2006)

Scrolls down and scrolls both ways horizontally, but won't scroll up the page.

The "pea" scroll button is clean and moves freely in all directions.

Tried changing the settings and restoring them in Sys Prefs.  Still the same.

I can only go back up the page by clicking in the scroll bar on the right 

Same in all applications and browsers.  Any ideas?


----------



## MacManCapeCod (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi I had this exact same problem myself recently. I repaired permissions and rebooted and it seems to have gone away.
Not much of an answer, but it's what worked for me.
Dave


----------



## sgould (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks!  I tried that, but it didn't work for me  

Off to try the thing in a different Mac to see if it's the mouse or the driver.


----------



## sgould (Aug 31, 2006)

This is getting odd!

It does the same thing on my iBook - no scroll up.  Does this on all websites and things like MS Word docs.

But the button works up and down to zoom in and out in Google Earth on both the desktop and the laptop.

Totally confused now!


----------



## sgould (Sep 1, 2006)

It works after a fashion now - say 95%.  Must have been dirt.

I checked the internet and found various suggestions.  

Threading tap in under the ball - tried it and got some dirt out.

Also suggested putting in isopropyl alcohol and working the ball.  I had no alcohol - so I spat in it instead!! Then I blew through it hard And it scrolls up most of the time now!!!


----------



## Apokarteron (Dec 3, 2006)

I have the same problem, my MightyMouse won't scroll upwards, I tried cleaning the scroll-ball with alcohol with no luck.


----------



## eric2006 (Dec 3, 2006)

Try this:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=302417


----------

